# Where were you at midnight 12/31/2004?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

With a 7 and a 5 year old, the wife and I don't like to go out to fancy parties for New Years. This year we decided to spend it with some friends that also have small children and wanted to stay home. The rest of our family was driving an hour and a half to a party one of my wife's cousins was throwing.

We went to their house around 7 p.m. to make sure to see the University of Miami beat the Florida Gators in American football. It was a beautiful thing, no offence to any Gators here at APC. 

Our friends surprised us with Alaskan King crab claws, churasco (skirt steak) and wonderful wine. That was extremely nice and unexpected as this is a family that includes very energetic children (some say, "handfuls").

Anyway, champagne was shared by all (adults, of course) at midnight watching **** Clark's New Year's Eve Bash. Get well soon ****!

Overall, it was one of our better New Year's having it spent it with friends and family.

How did you spend the New Year's?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Since we had a nasty ice storm that day about the last thing we wanted to do was fight tipsy drivers on horrible roads, so we stayed in where it was nice and cozy. 

At midnight I was in my normal position on the couch conked out cold (as usual).... :roll:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Had a couple friends over and watched the tube. Popped a few firecrackers....police just happened to be driving by at the exact right moment. They were very cool and told us to hold off till midnight. Lit em all up then, it was great. We had a blast!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Was startled awake from an otherwise nice slumber by people shooting guns out into the night (and a few firecrackers...*glares at Sir_Blackhole*)So much for it being nice and quiet in the sticks, besides that when bullets go up, they have to come down too :evil:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, you asked....

Midnight, 12/31/2004 found me in hillbilly Ohio, at my parent's house, sick in bed with the stomache flu. Had to be up at 7am to head off to the airport to fly back home. Worst New Years ever. :-({|=


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ack, I had the stomach flu all week too. Then I topped it off with a nasty cold that's been going around work - darn perfect attendence guys who can't stay home and choose to spread it around for everyone to enjoy..... :evil:

What a way to end the year.... :roll:


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Life centers around two lovely daughters, one 10 and one 3.

On the roof of our building which overlooks the New York bay, Brooklyn Bridge, the Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island etc with some friends of ours who live in the PH apartment. We saw the fireworks - a very short show this year, perhaps the tsunami news deadened the celebration. My littlest daughter woke up after a nap and we abandoned ship and went to sleep....

A


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Finally safe at home after a 9 hour drive down from S. Lake Tahoe. The snow storms in the Sierras subsided long enough for highway 50 to be opened (making the drive out of the mountains rather uneventful), but the final 80 miles home was through a torrential downpour.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My husband and I where invited to Friends house but decided not to go after a busy day, so we spent a nice quiet even at home watching **** Clark's bash along with a little drinking. 

Dennis... Hope you are feeling better now. It really sucks when you are sick on a holiday, been there done that.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Learned a long time to stay in on New Years. had a nice chat about PPS and ferts in general with Edward on APC Chat then early to bed.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Well i was a friends house for a new years eve party...i just don't remember what happened. LOL. I'm relatively young still (21) and you know how that goes. Heh, my New Years resolution is to quit drinking(except for those 1 or 2 special occassion drinks). It's not like it's a have a problem. It's just i think my energy can be directed somewhere else more constructive.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Watched my Gators get skinned by the Canes.  Congrats Art! We're just hoping Meyer gets us back on track. Otherwise, stayed home with some good friends and family and popped some bubbly to toast in the new year.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Was startled awake from an otherwise nice slumber by people shooting guns out into the night (and a few firecrackers...*glares at Sir_Blackhole*)So much for it being nice and quiet in the sticks, besides that when bullets go up, they have to come down too :evil:


shooting guns into the air?? I thought that happened only on the news channels.


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

Safe at home with some friends, none of us drink but one is a very good horticulturist and that's as far as that needs to go .... 

The only thing we watched on the tube was a replay of the Independence Bowl as my beloved Cyclones won their second bowl ever. Then we regressed into a big political debate at which point the wife units told us it was time to go to bed. And like the brave macho types we are, we granted their request.

Church was fun the next morning though, you'd think people would have the decency not to go to church with a hangover and I think the organist picked up on that becausethe new bass pipes were outstanding !


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> shooting guns into the air?? I thought that happened only on the news channels


Nope, it happens out here in my neck of the sticks.....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had the same problem in my neighborhood.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

www.glass-gardens.com said:


> the new bass pipes were outstanding !


Were the "organist" and the "good horticulturist" the same person? [smilie=l:

---

I spent the early part of the day with M. and T. There were so much hotness contained within one room that I was sure that it would melt. The latter part of the day was spent with the family, shooting illegal fireworks purchased from e-bay. The cops paid us a visit (I can see you dialing from the window Mrs. Casey!!! [smilie=d and told us to be quick about it. What a nice fellow. We then watched "Navy SEALS" where I made the comment, "Marry the dang girl now because you are about to die in 30 minutes." Oh come on. The movie was made in 1990. He's black. His costars consisted of a sensitive muscle-man and a rebellious Charlie Sheen. Charlie Sheen people!!! He never even got a chance. Where was I? Oh, we turned off the movie to toast the new year with some beverage purchased from the Biltmore Estate. If you ever wanted to feel worthless, then visit this place. Don't stay for the candlelight dinner though -- greatly exaggerated and way overpriced. Everyone expected the great dining hall with the overly long table where people have to shout to be heard (as seen in [i]The Simpsons[/i]' episode where Homer housesat for Mr. Burns while he visited the Mayo clinic), while being served by "the staff". We wanted the royalty the Vanderbilt enjoyed. Instead, we got a piddly little table and sub-par buffet served by adolescents who were missing half the time. The waiter was flirtatious but really...it's a buffet folks...what good could come from requiting his advances? All the food is at the buffet so there's nothing he can reward you with if you'll entertain him. Heck, if you do, then you'll end up having to tip more. It was a a lose-lose situation. Hehehe. The bathroom was really nice though. There's curtains over the stalls. Curtains!!! I kid you not...curtains. Nice ones too. Kind of an odd place to have fabric if you ask me. Save your money and go two exits down to the Asian-Japanese-American buffet. It costs 1/5 of the price but the food was ten times more abundant and palatable. There's even an Arowana tank. Not planted though. I wonder why Piscesgirl hasn't raised hell with the owner. [smilie=d:

Drats, I diverged again. So...ummm...New Year's Eve: good food, good fireworks, and good company. What else can one ask for?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> I wonder why Piscesgirl hasn't raised hell with the owner


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Probably because PG doesn't know about it! Asheville is several hours from me, and while I've visited twice, I didn't have the opportunity to dine at any asian restaurants in the area. I didn't dine at the Biltmore, either, which I guess is a good thing. I tried the wine tasting, but having a very un-educated palate, I begged for the grape juice to get me through!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

A belated reply but nevertheless .. I was on my way flying across the Atlantic to reach Malaysia .. it was certainly interesting


----------

